

Minimum-wage offensive could speed arrival of robot-powered restaurants - ingenieros
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/minimum-wage-offensive-could-speed-arrival-of-robot-powered-restaurants/2015/08/16/35f284ea-3f6f-11e5-8d45-d815146f81fa_story.html?postshare=6921439989227589

======
laveur
I disagree with this... I personally would walk out of a restaurant if there
were no human chef's or waiters... I don't think the quality or the ability to
prepare the food safely can be programmed into a machine... to many factors.

------
jack-r-abbit
That reminds of this hamburger machine: [http://www.gizmag.com/hamburger-
machine/25159/](http://www.gizmag.com/hamburger-machine/25159/)

------
mtgx
Key word here is "speed" the arrival of robot-powered restaurants. In other
words, the robot-powered restaurants were _already_ inevitable (within then
next 10 years is my guess). Higher minimum wages only speeds up that process a
bit.

